
Ask HN: I like back end development, and I want to get better - theWold
I like large obtuse processes. I making a living using Java, and helping make a process. I &#x27;enjoy&#x27; when business wants to take the world me and my coworkers have made and &#x27;change all the rules&#x27; (Sometimes this doesn&#x27;t need to happen other times I do agree that change does need to happen). I&#x27;m on my second year post college and still love it as much as my first internship between my freshman and sophomore year.<p>My weakest area is SQL and I am getting help through a more senior engineer and a DBA (who I occasionally bribe with a Coke for his help). I am continuing my interest in Java, Drools&#x2F;Fico Blaze (Rules Engines), and I am also learning about Apache2 and Splunk right now and other more enterprise-y technologies. I am continuing being part of conversations with senior engineers and starting to help with driving intent with business and other engineers.<p>What do y&#x27;all think would be some good advice for someone in the early stages in their software life?
======
fiedzia
Backend is mostly about storying, querying, shuffling and processing data. Ask
dba for books on sql, he will recommend you something - do some excersise on
optimizing queries for particular database to understand how it works. Get
familiar with nosql solutions, study what each of them does best and how are
they used. Practise using them to solve real-life problems.

